# Job search in the UK - tips and tricks



## Newby (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum.

I have moved to the UK (Leeds) few months ago and was desperatly trying to find a job, mainly through the agencies. I have a degree, I've got working experience in few other EU countries, my CV looks quite ok (that's what the agents are saying). But no success so far, even close to any interview outside the agencies. The recruitment agents are saying that at least 1 year UK experience is relevant, but where to get it from??

Can anybody share your "tips and tricks" on job hunting in England? I would really appreciate this - as already getting quite desperate about perspectives..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres unemployment everywhere, jobs are in demand. You are one of the nearly 2 million unemployed in the UK, You've just gotta keep trying!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Newby (Sep 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres unemployment everywhere, jobs are in demand. You are one of the nearly 2 million unemployed in the UK, You've just gotta keep trying!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks a lot for reply! Yes, I know it's not the best situation at the moment... But in general - is there anything that I should keep in mind about job search here? Any more ideas ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Newby said:


> Thanks a lot for reply! Yes, I know it's not the best situation at the moment... But in general - is there anything that I should keep in mind about job search here? Any more ideas ?


I dont think you should put all your faith in agencies. Most companies looking to cut corners and "tighten their belts" would probably not use agencies at the mo. Try local papers, websites, word of mouth.... Government job centres??? And maybe forget your degree for now and be prepared to do anything to get a foot in the door????


Jo xxx


----------



## Newby (Sep 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont think you should put all your faith in agencies. Most companies looking to cut corners and "tighten their belts" would probably not use agencies at the mo. Try local papers, websites, word of mouth.... Government job centres??? And maybe forget your degree for now and be prepared to do anything to get a foot in the door????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Sure, this is the time to think differently than before, you are absolutely right! Tried already jobcentre, city council, other public organisations.. Well, will be keep moving anyway!


----------



## missmulticulture (Sep 12, 2009)

I can offer you some tips but more specific info on what kind of job you are looking for makes a difference...



Newby said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum.
> 
> I have moved to the UK (Leeds) few months ago and was desperatly trying to find a job, mainly through the agencies. I have a degree, I've got working experience in few other EU countries, my CV looks quite ok (that's what the agents are saying). But no success so far, even close to any interview outside the agencies. The recruitment agents are saying that at least 1 year UK experience is relevant, but where to get it from??
> 
> Can anybody share your "tips and tricks" on job hunting in England? I would really appreciate this - as already getting quite desperate about perspectives..


----------



## ktmoir (Sep 13, 2009)

this may be an obvious answer, but I always look at gumtree.co.uk, i got my job through there.

also, if i'm ever desperate for work I carry a few CV's around with me at all times, just incase you see any wanted signs or see a place you like it doesn't hurt to ask if they're looking for people


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or do cold calling. A mate of mine went through every pub in town - dozens of them - with his CV asking for a bar job. None was available at that time, but got a phone call a week later with an interview offer. They were just about to advertise when they found his CV in a pile of papers and decided to contact him.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Before kids while job hunting I would always call back after applying. It seems it really helped. I worked at a hotel once, front desk and received lots of applications, most of which were just tossed aside. If there was no face to go with it, the manager didn't look at the application. The ones who asked to speak with the manager, or who called back after submitting, were generally those who got the job. Timing was always important too. So if you hear nothing back for a while, call back in a couple of weeks or so, especially for high turn over jobs. Sound personable on the phone, do not make it look routine (easy to do when you become discouraged).


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

i graduated during a recession in the UK and did a temporary bar job for 5 months while trying to find an entry level software engineer position.

I finally decided to mail my cv to all the local computer and tech companies i could find, and some further away too. Bear in mind i had no experience so I sent my CV along with a letter stating that i would work for x amount less than the normal starting salary in order to get my foot in the door and prove myself. I sent out about 200 letters. I had 2 interviews with companies thinking i was overqualified until i got the third interview through a company that forwarded my letter to the agency they normally use. That agency lined me up with a job with another company. 

You do what you can and hope for some luck along the way


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 2, 2009)

Avoid Leeds Gumtree - 99.9 % of stuff put on there is some form of scam.

Most of the agencies in Leeds are also VERY selective, and it tends to depend on your appearance and approach - not easy for a foreigner.


----------



## milner4660 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi

To good website for job hunting are
monster.co.uk
reed.co.uk

regards
steve


----------



## raspberrykitty (Jan 6, 2010)

Be willing to temp whilst looking for a perm job. Make it known you want a perm job where you are temping and you may be offered one when a position comes up.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

www.jobserve.com and monster are the best places... what is your line of work?


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

Newby said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum.
> 
> I have moved to the UK (Leeds) few months ago and was desperatly trying to find a job, mainly through the agencies. I have a degree, I've got working experience in few other EU countries, my CV looks quite ok (that's what the agents are saying). But no success so far, even close to any interview outside the agencies. The recruitment agents are saying that at least 1 year UK experience is relevant, but where to get it from??
> 
> Can anybody share your "tips and tricks" on job hunting in England? I would really appreciate this - as already getting quite desperate about perspectives..


If your degree is in IT.
Good jobs available:
Computer and engineering jobs UK


----------



## carollufc (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes I am going to South Africa to work for three months tomorrow and when I return I will have no job and no money but I am hoping that by working abroad and proving that I have the guts to do it at my age (46) it may stand me in good stead! Just keep trying its really disheartening at the moment I went for loads of interviews and the worst is when they say they will call you and they dont that is soooo rude!


----------

